# Shipping plants to mexico



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

Has anyone shipped plants to Mexico? I have not been able to get any plants worth having, here in Monterrey. I want to buy some plants in the US and have them shipped here.

Any hints, tips, would be appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------

